# Diagrama esquemático



## tonia

hola a todos,
es rebundante decir: Este es el  *diagrama esquemático *de la figura*?*


----------



## Jonno

Para mí si es re*d*undante.

Bien se podría decir "Este es el diagrama de la figura" como "Este es el esquema de la figura".


----------



## Jonno

Otras opciones son "croquis", "dibujo", "plano"... dependiendo un poco de qué sea la figura.


----------



## tonia

y que tal *Representación esquemática*?


----------



## Jonno

Perfecto.

"Representación", a diferencia de "diagrama", no implica que sea "esquemático" así que se pueden usar juntos. Diagrama se define como "dibujo geométrico"


----------



## Vampiro

"Diagrama esquemático" es perfectamente válido, de redundante nada.
Se usa en electricidad y electrónica.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jonno

A mí sí me lo parece, puesto que las dos palabras independientes funcionan igual de bien. No sé si en electrónica o electricidad será necesario por alguna razón que desconozco redundar en el concepto.


----------



## Vampiro

Puede que tengas toda la razón, pero es lenguaje técnico y se utiliza así.  Es un tipo de diagrama en el cual se describen todas las conexiones; seguramente el nombre es para diferenciarlo de otros tipos de diagramas, como los de bloques, que son mucho más generales.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

La verdad, no sé si hay redundancia o no, pero a mí la expresión me suena bastante cargada. Dos palabras muy  pesadas, ocho sílabas que podrían resumirse en tres...


----------



## romarsan

Centrándonos de nuevo en el tema y dejando aparte la rima y demás, creo que en temas técnicos se debe tener en cuenta la opinión de los técnicos que son quienes saben como se llama qué en cada caso.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Mejor: *es-que-ma* o *dia-gra-ma.*


Lo siento, pero eso no dice nada.
En el área técnica las cosas se hacen en serio, y no se permiten ambigüedades.
 
_Diagrama_: Define el tipo de documento.
_Esquemático_: Define el tipo de diagrama (y hay muchos: de bloques, esquemático, unifilar, multifilar, de conexiones, etc, etc, etc.)
 
Ni la electricidad ni la electrónica son mi área, pero no me caben dudas de que esa debe ser la causa.
_


----------



## Cebolleta

Vampiro said:


> Lo siento, pero eso no dice nada.
> En el área técnica las cosas se hacen en serio, y no se permiten ambigüedades.
> 
> _Diagrama_: Define el tipo de documento.
> _Esquemático_: Define el tipo de diagrama (y hay muchos: de bloques, esquemático, unifilar, multifilar, de conexiones, etc, etc, etc.)
> 
> Ni la electricidad ni la electrónica son mi área, pero no me caben dudas de que esa debe ser la causa.
> _



Confirmo todo lo dicho por Vampiro. "Diagrama esquemático" no es redundante en electrónica y campos afines. El motivo que ha expuesto es perfectamente claro: existen muchos más tipos de diagramas.

Ah, y yo sí me dedico a la electrónica (entre otras cosas) y he trabajado con muchos diagramas esquemáticos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Cebolleta said:


> Confirmo todo lo dicho por Vampiro. "Diagrama esquemático" no es redundante en electrónica y campos afines. El motivo que ha expuesto es perfectamente claro: existen muchos más tipos de diagramas.
> 
> Ah, y yo sí me dedico a la electrónica (entre otras cosas) y he trabajado con muchos diagramas esquemáticos.



Pues no digo que no sea usado, pero no conozco ningún libro en el que aparezca ese término, y he leído bastantes( de electricidad y electrónica).

En electricidad y electrónica son usados los términos 'esquema  eléctrico' y 'diagrama eléctrico', menos usados son 'esquema  electrónico' y 'diagrama electrónico'.

Un 'diagrama esquemático' es una redundancia o quizá una mala aplicación  de 'esquematizado', es decir un diagrama reducido, diagrama  esquematizado.

saludos


----------



## romarsan

Yo no entiendo de electrónica, pero sí he visto la utilización de "diagrama esquemático"


----------



## las cosas facilitas

romarsan said:


> Yo no entiendo de electrónica, pero sí he visto la utilización de "diagrama esquemático"



Efectivamente, 16 000 imagenes frente a las 177 000 de 'diagrama eléctrico' y las 291 000 de 'esquema eléctrico'.

Hay apróximadamente un 10% de gente que riza el rizo.


----------



## Cebolleta

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pues no digo que sea usado, pero no conozco ningún libro en el que aparezca ese término, y he leído bastantes( de electricidad y electrónica).
> 
> En electricidad y electrónica son usados los términos 'esquema  eléctrico' y 'diagrama eléctrico', menos usados son 'esquema  electrónico' y 'diagrama electrónico'.
> 
> Un 'diagrama esquemático' es una redundancia o quizá una mala aplicación  de 'esquematizado', es decir un diagrama reducido, diagrama  esquematizado.
> 
> saludos




No se trata de un diagrama reducido: diagrama esquemático = circuito esquemático. Como bien ha explicado Vampiro, existen muchos tipos de diagramas. Un esquemático es un tipo concreto. 

Es cierto que por comodidad suele mucho más usarse "esquemático" en lugar de la expresión completa, pero también suele usarse más "operacional" que "amplificador operacional", por poner un ejemplo

Si todavía no te has encontrado con la expresión en ningún libro de electrónica será que aún no has leído lo suficiente 


En cuanto a los expertos, si te vale la opinión de uno que además está en contacto diario con muchos otros, yo te digo que sí se usa. Y mucho.


----------



## Jonno

Creo que si se le da la vuelta es más fácil de ver: ¿cómo sería un "diagrama no esquemático"? Si es "diagrama" (es decir, un dibujo geométrico), no puede ser de otra forma que "esquemático" (gráfico, simbólico, sin matices).

De todas formas estamos dando vueltas en torno a la electrónica y electricidad, donde puede que, aunque redundante, se use el término para diferenciarlo de otro tipo de diagramas. Pero hasta el momento no hemos visto que Tonia lo encuadre en ese contexto. Diagramas se usan en prácticamente todos los ámbitos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vamos a ver lo que dice la denostada RAE en su no menos denostado diccionario:

*diagrama**.*

 (Del lat. _diagramma,_ y este del gr. διάγραμμα, diseño).

* 1.     * m.  Dibujo geométrico que sirve para demostrar una proposición, resolver un  problema o representar de una manera gráfica la ley de variación de un  fenómeno.

* 2.     * m. Dibujo en el que se muestran las relaciones entre las diferentes partes de un conjunto o sistema.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Después de una detenida lectura, no encuentro nada en las dos acepciones de diagrama que se refiera explícita o implícitamente a una pretendida condición esquemática.

Los usos técnicos, esta y otras muchas veces, son conformes con los académicos, y unos y otros sumados deberían ser suficientes para concluir que 'diagrama esquemático' es una expresión correcta.


_
_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

A ver que dice la RAE sobre *esquema*:

*1.     * m. Representación gráfica o simbólica de cosas materiales o inmateriales.

Si consideramos un dibujo como una representación gráfica, tenemos que esquema y diagrama son lo mismo.

Ahora bien, si queremos decir que un dibujo o representación gráfica está expuesto de forma reducida, según la RAE debería ser esquematizado(del verbo esquematizar), pero me da la impresión que algunos usan esquemático (*1.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo al esquema.*2.     * adj. Que tiende a interpretar cualquier asunto sin percibir sus matices.)


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Diagramas se usan en prácticamente todos los ámbitos


Y diagramas esquemáticos también, no son patrimonio exclusivo de la electrónica.
Lo más común y lo primero que se viene a la mente es el típico diagrama esquemático de un circuito eléctrico, pero no significa que el término sea excluyente para otras especialidades.
En fin, a quien le siga pareciendo redundante porque hay chorromil entradas en el Google que dicen otra cosa, allá ellos, a mi Google no me dice absolutamente nada.  En ingeniería es un término utilizado a diario, y creo que en el área trabajan algunos expertos en el tema.
Y no olvidar que la terminología técnica obedece a normas, no al diccionario de la RAE.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Y diagramas esquemáticos también, no son patrimonio exclusivo de la electrónica.
> Lo más común y lo primero que se viene a la mente es el típico diagrama esquemático de un circuito eléctrico, pero no significa que el término sea excluyente para otras especialidades.
> En fin, a quien le siga pareciendo redundante porque hay chorromil entradas en el Google que dicen otra cosa, allá ellos, a mi Google no me dice absolutamente nada.  En ingeniería es un término utilizado a diario, y creo que en el área trabajan algunos expertos en el tema.
> Y no olvidar que la terminología técnica obedece a normas, no al diccionario de la RAE.
> _



Pero es que, a mayor abundamiento, coincide con el DRAE como creo haber expuesto en un post anterior.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pero es que, a mayor abundamiento, coincide con el DRAE como creo haber expuesto en un post anterior.


Completamente de acuerdo.
Me refería a que buscarle cinco patas lingüísticas al gato no tiene ningún sentido.
Gusto saludarte, Manuel.
_


----------



## Jonno

Vampiro said:


> Y diagramas esquemáticos también, no son patrimonio exclusivo de la electrónica.
> Lo más común y lo primero que se viene a la mente es el típico diagrama esquemático de un circuito eléctrico, pero no significa que el término sea excluyente para otras especialidades.
> En fin, a quien le siga pareciendo redundante porque hay chorromil entradas en el Google que dicen otra cosa, allá ellos, a mi Google no me dice absolutamente nada.  En ingeniería es un término utilizado a diario, y creo que en el área trabajan algunos expertos en el tema.
> Y no olvidar que la terminología técnica obedece a normas, no al diccionario de la RAE.
> _



Para mi no es redundante porque lo diga Google, sino porque aislando las palabras dicen lo mismo y juntas no aportan información que no tengan cada una por separado.

Yo he estudiado ingeniería 3 años, dibujo técnico 5, diseño gráfico y maquetación desde el año 91 hasta que me puse a trabajar, y para mi un esquema y un diagrama son lo mismo. Nunca los he visto escritos juntos, y *aunque no niego que se usen* (nadie puede saberlo todo de todas las áreas ) no creo que sean tan generales como los pintas, e insisto en que aún no he visto que Tonia especifique de qué área estamos hablando 

... además, que sean utilizados ambos términos juntos en ciertas ocasiones no quita que sean redundantes


----------



## Peón

romarsan said:


> Centrándonos de nuevo en el tema y dejando aparte la rima y demás, creo que en temas técnicos se debe tener en cuenta la opinión de los técnicos que son quienes saben como se llama qué en cada caso.





Vampiro said:


> Lo siento, pero eso no dice nada.
> En el área técnica las cosas se hacen en serio, y no se permiten ambigüedades.
> 
> _Diagrama_: Define el tipo de documento.
> _Esquemático_: Define el tipo de diagrama (y hay muchos: de bloques, esquemático, unifilar, multifilar, de conexiones, etc, etc, etc.)
> 
> Ni la electricidad ni la electrónica son mi área, pero no me caben dudas de que esa debe ser la causa.
> _




A ver: *romarsan*: en ningún momento la consulta inicial preguntó por la expresión en su sentido "técnico" ni se especifícó a cuál técnica se refería. Algunos foristas agregaron el aspecto desde el punto de vista de la electricidad, pero eso es una opinión más, como las de los demás. Así que descalificar las demás opiniones por "no técnicas" me parece en este caso equivocado.


*Vampiro:* no sólo en la técnica las cosas se hacen en serio. Y en este caso mi opinión era "en serio". La consulta preguntaba si la expresión podría considerarse redundante y en ese sentido contesté. No hay ninguna broma en ese punto. 
Respecto a las falta de ambigüedad y a la seriedad de la "técnica", bueno, me permito dudar de ello seriamente, (a los hechos actuales me remito) pero es un tema que excede el hilo.

Saludos
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Peón, tienes razón que no preguntó por la expresión en su sentido "técnico", pero creo que si alguien consulta el diccionario y cree haber encontrado un término técnico que puede usar en su trabajo o en cualquier otro medio que requiera lenguaje técnico, debe saber como decirlo para que le entiendan y como decirlo para que no le entienda nadie pero que sea gramaticalmente correctísimo. Por lo tanto creo que es importante que en el hilo figuren los dos puntos de vista, sin que yo tenga interés especial alguno por ninguna de las dos versiones.

Edito: No pretendí (ni lo hice) descalificar a nadie, no le encuentro sentido a esa práctica, tan sólo dije que sería conveniente esperar la opinión de los técnicos, sin menoscabar los aportes de ningún participante.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Cebolleta said:


> Si todavía no te has encontrado con la expresión en ningún libro de electrónica será que aún no has leído lo suficiente
> 
> _Mira si estoy seguro: si me presentas un libro que use ese termino te invito a un pacharán. (no vale publicar uno)._
> 
> 
> En cuanto a los expertos, si te vale la opinión de uno que además está en contacto diario con muchos otros, yo te digo que sí se usa. Y mucho.
> 
> _No sé en que campo te mueves, pero yo también estoy en contacto diario con muchos expertos en electrónica y ninguno usa ese término. Igual es que  somos de la escuela de Jonno que tampoco los ha visto nunca escritos juntos._


----------



## Cebolleta

las cosas facilitas said:


> Cebolleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si todavía no te has encontrado con la expresión en ningún libro de electrónica será que aún no has leído lo suficiente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mira si estoy seguro: si me presentas un libro que use ese termino te invito a un pacharán. (no vale publicar uno).
Click to expand...


¿Te vale éste?
http://books.google.es/books?id=Uax...&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false​
Si quieres (muchos) más:
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&t...uemático"+electrónica+ISBN&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=​

El pacharán frío pero sin hielo, por favor.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Evidentemente los libros que presentas usan ese término. He estado profundizando en el tema y estas son las conclusiones:

En alguno de estos libros, en unas páginas al mismo dibujo lo llama simplemente  diagrama, en otras circuito y en otras diagrama esquemático.

La mayoría de estos libros son traducciones del inglés, idioma donde se usa el término "schematic graph", y lo traducen como " diagrama esquemático".
Sigo pensando que la traducción debería ser 'diagrama' o 'diagrama esquematizado'.

Pero el pacharán lo tienes pagado.(a pesar de que el libro usa estas frases: "diagrama esquemático exacto" y "símbolo esquemático").

Por cierto, ¿qué diferencia veis entre esquemático y esquematizado?


----------



## Cebolleta

las cosas facilitas said:


> Evidentemente los libros que presentas usan ese término. He estado profundizando en el tema y estas son las conclusiones:
> 
> En alguno de estos libros, en unas páginas al mismo dibujo lo llama simplemente  diagrama, en otras circuito y en otras diagrama esquemático.



Correcto. Como ya había indicado previamente en este hilo, lo habitual es llamarlo diagrama esquemático, circuito esquemático o simplemente esquemático, sustantivizando el adjetivo.

Evidentemente son todo lo siguiente:
_diagramas_: un tipo particular de diagramas.
[representaciones/diagramas de] _circuitos_: en realidad, un circuito es el camino real por donde van los electrones (me importa la idea, no la precisión en este caso), aunque suela decirse "circuito" por simplicidad.
_diagramas esquemáticos_: el tipo concreto de diagrama.​


las cosas facilitas said:


> La mayoría de estos libros son traducciones del inglés, idioma donde se usa el término "schematic graph", y lo traducen como " diagrama esquemático".



En inglés se usa mayoritariamente "schematic diagram" o "schematics", al menos en electrónica.
Muchos libros originales en castellano escriben desde hace muchos años "diagrama esquemático" sin ser necesariamente traducciones.



las cosas facilitas said:


> Sigo pensando que la traducción debería ser 'diagrama' o 'diagrama esquematizado'. Pero el pacharán lo tienes pagado.(a pesar de que el libro usa estas frases: "diagrama esquemático exacto" y "símbolo esquemático").



Gracias. Se disfruta mejor en compañía, así que tómate otro conmigo. 



las cosas facilitas said:


> Por cierto, ¿qué diferencia veis entre esquemático y esquematizado?



En el caso concreto que nos ocupa en estos instantes -la electrónica-, no se dice nunca "diagrama esquematizado". Esquemático no es aquí un adjetivo que modifique a diagrama (como lo sería esquematizado) sino un calificativo. 

Como ya te ha indicado Vampiro, un diagrama esquemático es lo que has visto en los libros. Existen diagramas de bloques, diagramas funcionales, diagramas unifilares, incluso diagramas de ojo (aunque esto ya es algo muy diferente).

Si en un diagrama esquemático sustituyes los símbolos de cada componente (transistores, resistencias, etc) por fotografías o textos seguirías teniendo un diagrama o un circuito, pero no un diagrama esquemático.

Si volvemos al DRAE no encuentro ningún problema:
Diagrama:
2. m. *Dibujo* en el que se muestran las *relaciones entre las diferentes partes* de un conjunto o sistema.

Esquemático --> esquema: 1. m. *Representación gráfica o simbólica de cosas* materiales o inmateriales.​
(Las negritas son más). Se refiere a que en el *diagrama del circuito* se representan los *esquemas de los componentes*.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> A ver: *romarsan*: en ningún momento la consulta inicial preguntó por la expresión en su sentido "técnico" ni se especifícó a cuál técnica se refería. Algunos foristas agregaron el aspecto desde el punto de vista de la electricidad, pero eso es una opinión más, como las de los demás. Así que descalificar las demás opiniones por "no técnicas" me parece en este caso equivocado.
> 
> 
> *Vampiro:* no sólo en la técnica las cosas se hacen en serio. Y en este caso mi opinión era "en serio". La consulta preguntaba si la expresión podría considerarse redundante y en ese sentido contesté. No hay ninguna broma en ese punto.
> Respecto a las falta de ambigüedad y a la seriedad de la "técnica", bueno, me permito dudar de ello seriamente, (a los hechos actuales me remito) pero es un tema que excede el hilo.


 “Diagrama esquemático” es el nombre de algo muy específico.
Por supuesto que puedes usar las palabras en un ámbito no técnico; pero de igual manera puedes usar “motor de partida” (o arranque) y no faltará quien diga que eso es redundante porque porque los motores son para partir (o arrancar).  De todo hay en la viña del Señor.
En el caso del hilo, que ambas cosas no son lo mismo ya lo explicó muy bien Manuel G. Rey, y por lo tanto aún en ámbitos no técnicos no hay redundancia alguna.
Con lo de hacer las cosas en serio hablé específicamente de ambigüedades, porque comenzaron a citar un diccionario que en algunas definiciones cae en contradicciones francamente absurdas e impresentables.
Respecto de lo otro, no sé a qué hechos actuales te refieres que demuestren falta de seriedad, pero si quieres puedes abrir un hilo en el cultural y nos pasamos cinco días conversando.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Con lo de hacer las cosas en serio hablé específicamente de ambigüedades, porque comenzaron a citar un diccionario que en algunas definiciones cae en contradicciones francamente absurdas e impresentables.
> Ok. No lo había entendido. Saludos.
> _


----------



## las cosas facilitas

No estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro ni con Cebolleta de que el término
'diagrama esquemático' se refiera a algo muy específico.
En google aparecen 188000 libros con el término 'diagrama' por tan solo 4470 con el término 'diagrama esquemático', sospechoso.

Después de darle vueltas, en mi opinión se trata de un anglicismo.

Cebolleta, te pego un enlace para que te fijes en la figuras 1.21 y la 1.22. (fijate en la HEAT de la figura 1.21).
Queda claro que tanto 'diagrama pictórico' como 'diagrama esquemático' son traducciones del inglés, mientras que el autor pone al pie de cada figura un simple 'diagrama de cableado' y 'diagrama de líneas'.


----------



## Vampiro

las cosas facilitas said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro ni con Cebolleta de que el término
> 'diagrama esquemático' se refiera a algo muy específico.


Quizá después de treinta años, o poco más, de trabajar en ingeniería, aún estoy a tiempo de encontrar la luz...

_


----------



## Peón

romarsan said:


> Edito: No pretendí (ni lo hice) descalificar a nadie, no le encuentro sentido a esa práctica, tan sólo dije que sería conveniente esperar la opinión de los técnicos, sin menoscabar los aportes de ningún participante.



Ok. Entendido compañera. Lo que yo quise decir es que fuera del ámbito técnico específico la expresión no me parece que aporte más que "diagrama" o "esquema". 

Pero creo que todas estas cuestiones serían más fáciles de responder y no nos iríamos por las ramas si el contexto fuese más amplio.  

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

las cosas facilitas said:


> Después de darle vueltas, en mi opinión se trata de un anglicismo.



Podría ser la explicación.

Según el Collins (diagram 1. a sketch, outline, or plan demonstrating the form or workings of something) un diagrama es un dibujo, boceto o proyecto que demuestra la forma o funcionamiento de algo, y aunque algunas de estas palabras pueden implicar esquematización no veo que tengan que hacerlo necesariamente. Sin embargo la definición resumida en castellano es "dibujo *geométrico*", que sí lo lleva explícito en la definición.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Jonno said:


> Podría ser la explicación.
> 
> Según el Collins (diagram 1. a sketch, outline, or plan demonstrating the form or workings of something) un diagrama es un dibujo, boceto o proyecto que demuestra la forma o funcionamiento de algo, y aunque algunas de estas palabras pueden implicar esquematización no veo que tengan que hacerlo necesariamente. Sin embargo la definición resumida en castellano es "dibujo *geométrico*", que sí lo lleva explícito en la definición.



De las dos acepciones de 'diagrama' en el DRAE, la primera dice:
*1.     * m.  Dibujo geométrico que sirve para demostrar una  proposición, resolver un  problema o representar de una manera gráfica  la ley de variación de un  fenómeno.
Es decir, 'dibujo geométrico' no es la defiición resumida de 'diagrama', sino que es el género y 'diagrama' es una especie de ese género. 
Pero aunque fuera la definición resumida, no veo que lleve explícita ni implícita la esquematización. Y tampoco la lleva la definición completa de 'diagrama', ni en esta primera acepción, ni en la segunda.
En el plan de Bachillerato de 1940 que yo estudié, teníamos dibujo en los siete cursos, y al menos en uno de ellos era concretamente 'dibujo geométrico'; recuerdo uno de un balcón canario que nadie habría calificado de esquemático, como tampoco este ejemplo de dibujo geométrico céltico.  
Un diagrama puede ser esquemático y puede no serlo, tanto en el ámbito técnico como fuera de él. 
Por otra parte, no me convence la idea de que 'diagrama esquemático' sea un anglicismo. Es obvio que el nombre de una cosa puede ser equivalente en dos idiomas y no por eso ser en uno de ellos derivación del otro.


----------



## Jonno

Lo de "definición resumida" lo he puesto para ahorrarme repetir constantemente lo mismo, pero no cambia la definición de "diagrama". Geométrico sí implica esquemático, en cuanto a que no es *realista*.

Lo del anglicismo es sólo una conjetura.
Y lo mismo que el nombre puede ser equivalente, puede ser una derivación, una mala traducción, un falso amigo... Tu afirmación tiene el mismo valor que la mía y ninguna prueba nada


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Lo que todavía nadie ha explicado es que significa diagrama esquemático.
Yo daba por sentado que se refería a un diagrama simplificado o reducido, pero me da la impresión que ese no es el significado que le están otorgando.

¿quereis decir que diagrama esquemático es un diagrama que usa esquemas?
o ¿que muestra algo sin tener en cuenta los matices ?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yo (que, si es que viene al caso, también soy ingeniero) le pido a *tonia* un poco más de contexto.

Digo, porque "diagrama esquemático" es una cosa. Pero "diagrama esquemático *de la figura*" ya son otros Q100.00.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Jonno said:


> Lo de "definición resumida" lo he puesto para ahorrarme repetir constantemente lo mismo, pero no cambia la definición de "diagrama". Geométrico sí implica esquemático, en cuanto a que no es *realista*.
> 
> Lo del anglicismo es sólo una conjetura.
> Y lo mismo que el nombre puede ser equivalente, puede ser una derivación, una mala traducción, un falso amigo... Tu afirmación tiene el mismo valor que la mía y ninguna prueba nada




Las afirmaciones de ambos tienen el mismo valor, completamente de acuerdo; no pretendo ser una autoridad en materia de diagramas, ni en ninguna otra. Pero que geométrico implique esquematico en cuanto que no es realista, no lo entiendo. El dibujo geométrico es una representación por medio de gráficas planas, y puede que eso justifique decir que no es realista, pero de ello no se puede deducir que sea esquemático. Creo que el dibujo arquitectónico es geométrico, y no por ello es esquemático. Ejemplo, este dibujo de la basílica de San Pedro, en Roma: al menos en mi percepción, no tiene nada de esquemático.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Aquí os dejo diferentes diagramas esquemáticos. A ver que es lo que tienen en común, porque vamos, no se parecen en casi nada.

ejemplo1 ejemplo2 ejemplo3 ejemplo4


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> Aquí os dejo diferentes diagramas esquemáticos. A ver que es lo que tienen en común, porque vamos, no se parecen en casi nada.
> 
> ejemplo1 ejemplo2 ejemplo3 ejemplo4




Cierto, no se parecen, pero siguen siendo diagramas esquemáticos, aunque al del ejemplo4 yo lo llamaría diagrama de flujos; y con ello no quiero decir que no sea esquemático. 
Pero no entiendo a que conclusión quieres que se llegue de la falta de parecido. También se parecen muy poco los pigmeos batwa y los tutsis, y la gran mayoría de ellos tienen en común ser ciudadanos de Ruanda y Burundi.


----------



## tonia

wow, no pensé que causaría tanta controversia, y gracias por las respuestas.
En verdad, el contexto no está relacionado a electrónica, sino más bien a un esquema bastante detallado de diferentes mutaciones en las distintas zonas de una proteína.
pero debido a los post, creo q es redundante en este caso


----------



## Jonno

A todos esos ejemplos que pone las cosas facilitas si le quitas la palabra "esquemático" se quedan igual 

Me da la sensación de que estamos enredados en una discusión bizantina sobre si los ángeles tienen o no rodillas 

Manuel, y tu imagen de la basílica, al menos por mi percepción (pero sospecho que no la única), no tiene nada de diagrama. Es un *plano* en toda regla.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Cierto, no se parecen, pero siguen siendo diagramas esquemáticos, aunque al del ejemplo4 yo lo llamaría diagrama de flujos; y con ello no quiero decir que no sea esquemático.
> Pero no entiendo a que conclusión quieres que se llegue de la falta de parecido. También se parecen muy poco los pigmeos batwa y los tutsis, y la gran mayoría de ellos tienen en común ser ciudadanos de Ruanda y Burundi.



Bueno, en primer lugar me gustaría saber que se entiende por esquemático.
Y donde quiero llegar es a concluir que los ejemplos dados son traducciones del inglés, que cada cual llama a las cosas como le parece y no existe un criterio claro que defina inequívocamente los términos 'diagrama', 'esquema' y similares. (no me dirás que el ejemplo3 es un diagrama, al menos yo no lo llamaría así).
Y también aprovechar para alumbrar a Vampiro en su camino a la luz en donde lo específico del término ingieneril 'diagrama esquemático' brilla por su ausencia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Esquema eléctrico* es una _representación_ de un aparato eléctrico _abreviada_ (no muestra todos os elementos del aparato, sino sólo los interesantes para su comprensión) y _simbólica_ (pues utiliza símbolos para cada unos de los elementos eléctricos que forman el aparato): de cableado, de conexiones,de funcionamiento, de principio, elementales, unipolares.
*Diagrama de instalación*, según lo que se vaya a instalar, representa en un esquema simbólico, lo necesario para la realización de las labores de instalación, conexión y mantenimiento precisas.
Para mí la palabra es *esquema*, ya que todos los esquemas eléctricos son por definición *diagramas*.
Saliendo del mundo de la electricidad, _todo *diagrama* es por definición esquemático y simbólico_. En última instancia es una imagen, un dibujo, y esa es su limitación semántica. Un _*esquema* representa abreviadamente_, como en esqueleto,_ algo_, pero _puede no hacerlo simbólicamente_, _puede no ser un dibujo_.
Desde el punto de vista semántico, *esquema* es mucho más amplia en su significado que *diagrama* (_todos los diagramas son esquemas_, pero _no todos los esquemas son diagramas_). Dicho esto el sintagma que aquí se trata, _*diagrama esquemático*_ está construído al revés, su adjetivación es redundante. Para evitar la redundancia y la inanidad semántica debería ser  *esquema diagramático*.
Dicho sea todo esto desde el desapasionamiento y a pedido. Es mi opinión


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> *Esquema eléctrico* es una _representación_ de un aparato eléctrico _abreviada_ (no muestra todos os elementos del aparato, sino sólo los interesantes para su comprensión) y _simbólica_ (pues utiliza símbolos para cada unos de los elementos eléctricos que forman el aparato): de cableado, de conexiones,de funcionamiento, de principio, elementales, unipolares.
> *Diagrama de instalación*, según lo que se vaya a instalar, representa en un esquema simbólico, lo necesario para la realización de las labores de instalación, conexión y mantenimiento precisas.
> Para mí la palabra es *esquema*, ya que todos los esquemas eléctricos son por definición *diagramas*.
> Saliendo del mundo de la electricidad, _todo *diagrama* es por definición esquemático y simbólico_. En última instancia es una imagen, un dibujo, y esa es su limitación semántica. Un _*esquema* representa abreviadamente_, como en esqueleto,_ algo_, pero _puede no hacerlo simbólicamente_, _puede no ser un dibujo_.
> Desde el punto de vista semántico, *esquema* es mucho más amplia en su significado que *diagrama* (_todos los diagramas son esquemas_, pero _no todos los esquemas son diagramas_). Dicho esto el sintagma que aquí se trata, _*diagrama esquemático*_ está construído al revés, su adjetivación es redundante. Para evitar la redundancia y la inanidad semántica debería ser *esquema diagramático*.
> Dicho sea todo esto desde el desapasionamiento y a pedido. Es mi opinión


No es lo mismo “diagrama esquemático” que “esquema diagramático”, aunque parezca un juego de palabras.
Como toda esta discusión parece haberse originado en el sentido o significado que tiene esa combinación de palabras en el área de la ingeniería, más concretamente de la ingenería eléctrica, me remito a destacar lo que ya dije meses atrás:
El lenguaje técnico se rige por normas, no por el diccionario de la RAE (Dios nos pille confesados si así fuera)
En electricidad y electrónica “diagrama” es, en concreto, un determinado tipo de documento (vulgo: plano), y “esquemático” es la adjetivación que define de qué tipo de diagrama se trata, porque existen de diferentes tipos, como ya se ha mencionado hasta el cansancio.
Desde el punto de vista semántico puede que se trate de un sociolecto iletrado con inopia de estructura lingüística, eso no me preocupa mayormente.  Lo que sí me preocupa es que haya gente que pretenda tener la razón amparándose en estadísticas del Google para demostrar cosas que evidentemente están fuera de su área de conocimiento, y con eso lo único que logran es desconcertar a quienes usan este foro para aprender un poco acerca de nuestro idioma, flaco favor les hacen.
Por supuesto, estimadísimo Xiao, tú no estás en ese grupo.
_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Vampiro, ¿ puedes aportar una fuente donde encontrar esas normas que rigen el lenguaje técnico? ( en castellano por favor ).
Descalificar se te da muy bien, por lo que deberías decirnos en que te amparas tu para querer tener razón.

En relación a la electrónica o electricidad, esto es lo que dice un experto, o al menos alguien que está dentro de su área de conocimientoWiki)

Un *diagrama electrónico*, también conocido como un *esquema eléctrico* o *esquemático* es una representación pictórica de un circuito eléctrico. Muestra los diferentes componentes  del circuito de manera simple y con pictogramas uniformes de acuerdo a  normas, y las conexiones de alimentación y de señal entre los distintos  dispositivos. El arreglo de los componentes e interconexiones en el  esquema generalmente no corresponde a sus ubicaciones físicas en el  dispositivo terminado.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

He encontrado estos ejemplos. ¿ cómo los denomina el autor?. La respuesta aquí.
Lo que demuestra que el concepto 'diagrama esquemático' no debe de estar muy normalizado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mi consejo sería usar esquema mucho y diagrama poco.


----------



## Vampiro

las cosas facilitas said:


> Vampiro, ¿ puedes aportar una fuente donde encontrar esas normas que rigen el lenguaje técnico? ( en castellano por favor ).
> Descalificar se te da muy bien, por lo que deberías decirnos en que te amparas tu para querer tener razón.


Primero, yo no quiero "tener razón". Lo único que pretendo es que la persona que abrió el hilo, o quien lo consulte en el futuro, tenga una idea más o menos clara acerca de este tema; sólo hago mi aporte, si alguien le sirve bienvenido sea, me alegro por eso.

Segundo, yo no he descalificado a nadie, el que comenzó con los insultos fuiste tú al afirmar que "Hay aproximadamente un 10% de gente que riza el rizo", afirmación irrefutable donde las haya. ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que ese 10% representa a los que realmente son especialistas en el tema, o al menos parte de ellos?, te recuerdo que Google, muestra en sus totales todas las páginas que incluyen un término, es decir, comentarios periodísticos, páginas de casa comerciales, de tareas escolares, de foros de lenguaje, de grupos anarquistas, etc. No entiendo cómo alguien puede usar algo tan vago para apoyar un argumento, eso es todo, quizá sea un defecto de formación profesional, pero suelo ser más serio cuando de cosas serias se trata.

Tercero y último: no tengo tiempo ni ganas de andar buceando en la red para buscar por ti normas que puedes consultar en cualquier biblioteca especializada; pero por si te interesa, o te sirve ayuda, en este link puedes ver un artículo acerca de la normalización del dibujo técnico; allí se citan normas que pueden ser de tu interés.
Por si no quieres leerlo completo, en la parte que incumbe a este hilo dice lo siguiente:

*"Dibujos y diagramas electrónicos.*
El trabajo más especializado en dibujo electrónico consiste en la preparación de diagramas simbólicos. En contraste con el dibujo mecánico (el cual representa objetos) los diagramas simbólicos dan información técnica en forma abstracta. Puesto que estos diagramas pretenden representar la función de un sistema o de circuito, carecen de dimensiones intrínsecas y, en general, no muestran detalles físicos de las partes.
De estos dibujos especializados se pueden dar importantes ejemplos como los siguientes: diagramas de bloques, donde se ve la disposición completa de un sistema; diagramas esquemáticos, que muestran las partes componentes y los detalles electrónicos de un circuito, diagramas de conexiones donde se representan el alambrado y las conexiones entre las partes componentes de un ensamble. En el diseño y el proceso de los circuitos impresos se necesitan otra clase de dibujos y de artesanía.
Todos estos dibujos están relacionados entre sí, en el conjunto del ensamble físico. En muchos casos se necesita material adicional, como listas, tablas y cuadros para complementar los dibujos de ensambles y los diagramas electrónicos, en particular para análisis de producción, procedimientos de prueba y manuales de servicio."

Sería todo de mi parte respecto de este hilo, ya le he dedicado demasiado tiempo a un problema por demás simple.
Saludos.
_


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Solo comentaré que el enlace que has indicado es un plagio del original ( Warren J. Luzadder, P.E., Durdue University. NORMALIZACIÓN, Fundamentos de dibujo en ingeniería, Novena Edición, 2008, Págs. 2. ) que puedes encontrar en este otro enlace , libro escrito en inglés y que usa el término 'schematic diagram' y que evidentemente el traductor ha usado 'diagrama esquemático'.
Además, ese libro no supone ninguna norma, es la opinión de un especialista y nomás.

Mis opiniones no son dadas a la ligera, y te aseguro que he estado durante horas y horas tratando de averiguar el meollo de ese 'diagrama esquemático'.
Y repito por última vez: ese término no está (en castellano) normalizado (si conoces su normalización te agredeceré que la compartas), que he escrito a AENOR, organismo español adscrito a la federación ISO, y todavía no me han contestado. Te aseguro que cuando lo hagan te haré participe de su respuesta.

En cuanto a google, creo que ni te has parado a mirar las imagenes, en ellas podrás observar que tanto las obtenidas como 'diagrama eléctrico', como 'esquema eléctrico', como 'diagrama esquemático' son exáctamente las mismas (salvo poquísimas excepciones).

Salut


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> Solo comentaré que el enlace que has indicado es un plagio del original (  Warren J. Luzadder, P.E., Durdue University. NORMALIZACIÓN, Fundamentos  de dibujo en ingeniería, Novena Edición, 2008, Págs. 2. ) que puedes  encontrar en este otro enlace  , libro escrito en inglés y que usa el término 'schematic diagram' y  que evidentemente el traductor ha usado 'diagrama esquemático'....
> Y repito por última vez: ese término no está (en castellano) normalizado...
> Salut



Solo para unas precisiones, cito, por razones de brevedad, los dos puntos a los que me voy a referir, y me disculpo por la amputación con *las cosas facilitas*, y con todos por mi propia prolijidad.
1. No se considera, sin más, plagio un artículo o resumen de una obra cuando se menciona, como es el caso, la fuente. 
2. La traducción del término o términos para designar algo en inglés u otro idioma puede no ser apropiada o aceptada para designar lo mismo en español. 
3. Si en la esfera técnica solo fuera aceptada la terminología normalizada (o reconocida internacionalmente, por ejemplo en el SI o Sistema Internacional de Unidades), la comunicación sería imposible.  
Creo que no es posible dar respuesta al tema de este 'hilo' en términos de estricta normalización técnica ni, dicho sea de paso, de lingüistica.  
Para decir lo primero me baso en mi experiencia de años como secretario de un AEN/CTN (comité de normalización AENOR), portavoz de AENOR en un CEN/TC (comité técnico del Comité européen de normalisation), y vocal en el comité homólogo de ISO (International Organization for Standardization). Una primera dificultad seria de la normalización es la de las diferencias de terminología entre los idiomas de los países de las organizaciones nacionales; en el caso del CEN/TC en que participé, los idiomas oficiales eran francés, inglés, alemán (más el ruso en él de ISO, pero la delegación rusa no hizo acto de presencia y por tanto no hubo por ese lado problemas); el español solo era usado, obviamente, en el comité de AENOR, y aún siendo único idioma, no dejaba de plantear dificultades tanto en los debates internos como al traducir los textos en los idiomas oficiales de la organización regional europea o de la internacional. La dificultad resultó insuperable en algunos casos, y tuvimos que recurrir a dejar las cosas como estaban, y designar el objeto de la normalización mediante una notación alfanumérica. Con esto no estoy sugiriendo que al diagrama esquemático, esquema diagramático o como quiera que sea se le llame pase a designarse AIIIb o algo por el estilo. En una de las reuniones a las que asistí, donde estábamos empantanados en una discusión terminológica que prometía ser inacabable, el portavoz italiano dijo en latín y luego tuvo la cortesía de traducir a su idioma: "Mientras el Senado discutía, Cartago fue expugnada". Que no nos pase lo mismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Mientras el Senado discutía, Cartago fue expugnada tomada al asalto.


Para ser más precisos.
_P.S._: Puede ser de Tito Livio?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> Para ser más precisos.



Gracias por la precisión. Desde que oí la frase no han transcurrido menos de veinte años, y no recuerdo cuales fueron la frase latina (que te agradeceré nos cites) o la italiana. Ese tiempo difumina la diferencia entre expugnar o tomar por las armas una ciudad y tomarla al asalto.


----------

